# BMW to Market Diesel M: 550dXM



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, it doesn't look like we'll get a 535d, but instead BMW plans to send us a high performance diesel in the 5 series body. AWD, staggering power: http://www.thedetroitbureau.com/201...e-engine-to-find-numerous-other-applications/

Update: I emailed the author of the linked article, asking about plans for sending this car to the U.S.. His reply:



> As to bringing the 550dXM -- or whatever it is eventually called -- to the U.S., my sources confirm that the goal IS to bring it here. Obviously, it is not ready for production and they still have to ensure it will ultimately meet our emissions standards. The good news for Americans frustrated by not getting most of the good European diesels is that the upcoming Euro 6 standards will be so close to what we have here that makers will have less of a leap to meet American standards, as well, going forward.
> Paul A. Eisenstein


----------



## Turo37765 (May 16, 2011)

Sick!!


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Interesting rumor and would be cool if it turned out to be true. However, a 530d or 330d that can get 40-50mph would be of much more practical interest to me! And both would be even better...

-Graham


----------



## ChrisM318ti (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting.. I guess BMW wants to adress the 5-series Diesel only to a smaller (more exclusive) group so that they dont harm sales figures of the F10 gasoline models


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.thedetroitbureau.com/201...e-engine-to-find-numerous-other-applications/

As of yesterday, this looks to be slated for the 2012 model year.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Very exciting, especially if it is priced like a 1M instead of a M"x". Anybody want to guess on the price? My 3er will be for sale when this is ready to order...


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm an idiot..I didn't check his link...so I double posted...sorry


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Considering the 400hp 550 xdrive starts at $63k, and the new M5 will be near $100k I am willing to bet the 5 series M diesel will "start" north of $67k.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

seems like my dream of M5 is not gonna happen... it will be replaced by 550dM. I wouldnt be surprised if they continue to offer performance diesels in future too.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Curious choice of a diesel vehicle to introduce to this market. An oddity that many performance afficianados may not be interested in. OTOH, if it impresses the masses sufficiently, then perhaps it will finally erase the horrible impression left by GM diesel passenger cars leftover from 30+ years ago.

One clarification to the article-
not this:


> TheDetroitBureau.com has confirmed, with the triple-turbo *V-8* oil-burner ...


but rather this:


> The 3.0-liter *straight-six *diesel will use a small turbo to instantly build boost for launch, two larger twin-scroll turbochargers then spooling up for higher-speed performance. The basic engine is the same as the current BMW 3.0-liter diesel but with significant modifications, including a new cylinder head. It will make use of a variety of advanced technologies, including direct injection and BMW's Valvetronic system, designed to optimize the function of intake and exhaust engine valves.


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

Why does BMW keep dumping the SAV/SUV models on the U.S.?

I keep reading in the forums and letters to the editor in the Roundel - people want fuel
efficient, small displacement diesel engines. 


ARE YOU LISTENING BMW???


Instead we keep getting M3, M5, and X-variants with more and more and MORE horse-
power. For what? Is there some contest to see who can burn the most fuel? Do we get
a prize beating everyone else from stoplight to stoplight to stoplight?


Over and over again I keep reading letters from people who have left BMW to buy other
brands that offer the kind of cars they want. Of course in the Roundel, the editor makes
smarmy remarks to a number of these people.


I don't get it - regular gas is ~$4/gallon and I see people driving - all the time - as though
they're paying 38.9 cents/gallon - like a long time ago.


:dunno:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

cssnms said:


> Considering the 400hp 550 xdrive starts at $63k, and the new M5 will be near $100k I am willing to bet the 5 series M diesel will "start" north of $67k.


550 xdrive with Msport is $67k so $70-75k seems like good starting point for 550dXM.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

PSEE said:


> Why does BMW keep dumping the SAV/SUV models on the U.S.?
> 
> I keep reading in the forums and letters to the editor in the Roundel - people want fuel
> efficient, small displacement diesel engines.


I think the answer is tied up in what BMW wants its brand image to be in the U.S.. BMW wants to hew very closely to "the ultimate driving machine" in all their products. This, coupled with (I think) the desire to continue to sell a very rich product mix, mean they try to bring over the higher end of their range. I can only guess that bringing over fuel misers conflicts with their brand image (in their estimation).

As fuel economy regs go up in the late decade, it will interesting to see how BMW manages their fleet fuel economy. I imagine they hope to sell bunches of their i cars (electrics), but presumably they plan to sell quite a few of the upcoming FWD/higher milage cars.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

bimmerdiesel said:


> 550 xdrive with Msport is $67k so $70-75k seems like good starting point for 550dXM.


Good point, although I think with BMW sponsored rebates it will be closer to the 550 xdrive Msport price point if not slightly below, if only because it's a diesel.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> I think the answer is tied up in what BMW wants its brand image to be in the U.S.. BMW wants to hew very closely to "the ultimate driving machine" in all their products. This, coupled with (I think) the desire to continue to sell a very rich product mix, mean they try to bring over the higher end of their range. I can only guess that bringing over fuel misers conflicts with their brand image (in their estimation).
> 
> As fuel economy regs go up in the late decade, it will interesting to see how BMW manages their fleet fuel economy. I imagine they hope to sell bunches of their i cars (electrics), but presumably they plan to sell quite a few of the upcoming FWD/higher milage cars.


To add: BMWNA president acknowledged diesels in higher models 5, 7 and SUV/SV series makes more sense. Fleet avg will be unharmed too. BMW has plans for ActiveE to market for sale in US in 2013. So seems like they are doing what they planned on.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

It will be interesting to see the transmission BMW elects to put in this car.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

cssnms said:


> It will be interesting to see the transmission BMW elects to put in this car.


Probably torque converter

Can a manual or DCT handle that much torque?


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Whatever it's called, an M550xd sounds awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Def a veh to keep on the radar!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

62Lincoln said:


> I think the answer is tied up in what BMW wants its brand image to be in the U.S.. BMW wants to hew very closely to "the ultimate driving machine" in all their products. This, coupled with (I think) the desire to continue to sell a very rich product mix, mean they try to bring over the higher end of their range. I can only guess that bringing over fuel misers conflicts with their brand image (in their estimation).


I think it boils down to what they are used to and want to sell in this market. Just reading most comments by users in threads it would appear to me that in the states BMW appeals to performance orientated people. I personally would have a hard time passing up on a 530d but I definitely am not the typical BMW buyer.

I had a discussion with someone about Mercedes offerings recently. I was asking why don't we see things like the E200(?) diesel or the A class and so on in the states. The person said it is because of how Mercedes USA is geared to do business and markets things. Their dealers probably have no clue how to sell an E class with cloth seats, perhaps manual trans, and a small diesel engine.

Reminds me of when my dad introduced Canadian made furniture to the states. One of the things they did was used European materials(leather, cloth). They did that because the US retailers had no clue how to compete against the prices. But had they used the materials US makers already used then it was too easy to compare.


----------

